# Haunted Radio (04/23/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we start our annual two week "Halfway to Halloween" celebration with news on the Midwest Haunters Convention, Grave Gear Studios, Bates Motel, The Grudge, Cabin Fever, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's complete list of DVD releases, and we review the 1995 film, "Halloween: the Curse of Michael Myers." Then, we spin you around the "Vortex" with Rob Zombie's song, "Michael." All of this and so much more on the April 23 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

